
Easy file sharing and synchronization - stephenjoseph
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Internet/File-Sharing/BaseFolder.shtml
======
gus_massa
[Off-topic: Basefolder has been resubmitted 10 times in the last 4 days by 3
users:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=basefolder.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=basefolder.com)

A low number of resubmissions is ok here, but if you continue to resubmit the
mods will notice and your site will get banned.

And don't even consider deleting and resubmitting. It will get you banned
sooner.]

